# Unstoppable Train [Movie] like incident happened in Indian Railways Today !



## Tech&ME (Jun 15, 2012)

Rajgir (Bihar): The Indian Railways continue to provide astounding examples of how passenger safety is compromised every day.

In Bihar, which has  in the recent past supplied several railways ministers including quotable-quote-giver Lalu Prasad Yadav, a train ran for four kilometre without a driver. A tense chase brought it to a halt.

On Saturday evening, the Shramjeevi Express arrived from Delhi in Rajgir in central Bihar, 100 km from Patna. While it was in the parking bay, it suddenly began moving on the tracks.  

The station master noticed this aberration and quickly sounded an alert. All movement for trains approaching the station on the same track was stopped.  

Security guards, other train driver and officials were slow off the mark, which led to a  four-kilometre chase. Because the train was moving relatively slowly, they were able to jump into the driver's cabin and pull the brake.

An inquiry on Sunday revealed that the train began moving because while turning off the engine and bringing down its systems, the driver made a technical mistake. The brake failed and so the train began moving on its own.

Two train drivers and supervisors have been suspended.

[Source]


----------



## noob (Jun 15, 2012)

Unstoppable part 2. Surprising that it was stopped


----------



## Theodre (Jun 15, 2012)

Small story can't be made to a film! 

Maybe next time...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool achievement by Indian Railway.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2012)

Aren't the accelerator thing fail safe in locomotives? The dead man's lever, Unless you pull it and hold it there. It falls back to complete halt right?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 15, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Cool achievement by Indian Railway.



hahahahaha.correct.


----------



## azzu (Jun 15, 2012)

^ Dead mans lever was taken out as a measure to make a driver's life "more comfortable". Drivers would complain that it was difficult for them to keep sitting at the console and exert the right amount of pressure on the lever.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2012)

Wth it was removed from trains? I think it is mandatory as per global safety standards I guess.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 15, 2012)

azzu said:


> ^ Dead mans lever was taken out as a measure to make a driver's life "more comfortable". Drivers would complain that it was difficult for them to keep sitting at the console and exert the right amount of pressure on the lever.


They were removed? 
But they are still in Mumbai locals, right?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 15, 2012)

^^
It looks so 
'Dead man's lever' could've stopped train - Times Of India


----------



## azzu (Jun 16, 2012)

Nipun said:


> They were removed?
> But they are still in Mumbai locals, right?



they are being slowly phased out with vdc's


----------



## Revolution (Jun 17, 2012)

Indian Rail FTW!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 17, 2012)

Nipun said:


> They were removed?
> But they are still in Mumbai locals, right?



Yes ! Correct. MRTS have it. [ there is no separate locomotive in this trains ]

On Mail and Express train locomotive's the engine is not driven by putting pressure on Dead Man's lever.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Small story can't be made to a film!
> 
> Maybe next time...



Its always possible in bollywood.... two words.. "item numbers"


----------

